# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Concesión de proyecto Majes será en diciembre pero firma de contrato estará condicionada a informe hídrico

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Autoridad del Agua debe presentar estudio de cuenca Apurímac en febrero*   ** *Directora Ejecutiva de Proinversión, Cayetana Aljovín,* *informa sobre proceso de conseción del proyecto Majes-Siguas.*   *Lima, nov. 17 (ANDINA).-* La entrega de la concesión del proyecto Majes Siguas II Etapa está prevista para el próximo 10 de diciembre pero la firma del contrato no se realizará hasta que la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) concluya el balance hídrico de la Cuenca del Río Apurímac, que permitirá dimensionar los volúmenes de agua disponibles para la presa Angostura.  
El inversionista que obtenga la buena pro tendrá a su cargo la construcción, operación y mantenimiento de las nuevas obras de infraestructura hidráulica mayor (Presa Angostura y Derivación Angostura-Colca. 
La directora ejecutiva de la Agencia de Promoción de la Inversión Privada (ProInversión), Cayetana Aljovín, indicó que la fecha de la firma del contrato con el postor ganador está condicionada a la presentación de dichos estudios, que se estima deben concluir en el mes de febrero. 
El balance hídrico y el Estudio de Impacto Ambiental (EIA) se están ejecutando con la supervisión del ANA y con dos comisiones regionales, una del Cusco y otra de Arequipa. 
Aljovín dijo que ProInversión, en base a los estudios hídricos realizados, tiene un estimado del volumen de agua disponible pero no adelantará opinión en espera del informe del ANA. 
Indicó que los postores precalificados están de acuerdo con esperar dicho informe, ya que la recuperación de su inversión en el proyecto Majes depende del cobro por el servicio de suministro de agua de riego. 
Este proceso de concesión ha sido encargado por el gobierno regional de Arequipa a ProInversión y se trata de un esquema de Asociación Público Privada (APP). 
El proyecto será cofinanciado por los gobiernos nacional y regional, aportando 90 millones y 50 millones de dólares, respectivamente, mientras que el inversionista deberá aportar aproximadamente 200 millones. 
El factor de competencia radica en la menor tarifa por metro cúbico de agua que pida el inversionista, así como el menor cofinanciamiento que requiera del Estado. 
La tarifa de agua ha sido fijada en 0.71 dólares por metro cúbico, de acuerdo a lo aprobado por el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) para que se pueda otorgar la viabilidad del proyecto.  *Foto:ANDINA/Rocío Farfán*Temas similares: Artículo: Contraloría solicitó información adicional para emitir informe previo de Majes - Siguas II Artículo: Consorcio Angostura-Siguas y gobierno regional de Arequipa firman contrato de concesión de Majes-Siguas II Artículo: Consorcio Angostura  Siguas se adjudicó concesión de proyecto de irrigación Majes Siguas II Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II ProInversión adjudicará obras de proyecto hídrico Majes - Siguas II a fines de octubre

----------

